# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #3: 2 Million in 3 Days and Shipping Update!

## Eddie

*Project Update #3: 2 Million in 3 Days and Shipping Update!*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like

What great news to wake up to! Thanks for your continued support and enthusiasm! Having so many backers means we have the opportunity to make many more Micros. We planned for multiple levels of production and are ready to deliver your rewards on schedule. We know that some of you wonder if having more backers can affect your delivery dates, and rest assured more backers actually helps us hire more staff and get more Micros produced quickly and efficiently. As many of you have said, it is important to stick as close to the original design as possible to achieve this goal, and by doing this we can make sure there are no unnecessary delays. We’re really excited the amount of buzz The Micro has created, and we want to assure you we are hunkering down and focusing on delivering backer rewards for the next several months. 
*Regarding shipping:* 
We’ve had many questions around the topic of international shipping, and we’re doing our part to make sure you have a great shipping experience. We work with forwarding companies that have customs experts on staff and will ensure smooth customs clearance. We understand that some countries are more stringent than others and we’ve got you covered: 

Your shipping fee will be calculated after the campaign. This has several advantages. First, your proof of purchase should only reflect the cost of the product. Kickstarter lets us collect a flat fee and Amazon Payments would reflect the total value collected. Thus paying for shipping separately keeps the customs value honest and at a lower price point. In addition rates can change over time and the more backers in your country the more potential discount we can negotiate.Clearing EU customs means providing correct product values, import codes, proof of purchase, certifications, declaration of conformity (CE), product name/number, country-specific instructions manual, all which will we will be taking care of for you.If there is a duty or VAT, it is specific to each country and is collected based on a minimum value. If it is possible for us to simplify this process to reduce the VAT, or at least minimize the transaction by collecting the VAT for you, we’ll find a way.As with everything we do at M3D, we believe it’s important to provide a service that gets you your printers quickly and in one piece. We have an ongoing dialog with our forward companies to get you the best rates and to simplify the process as much as possible. We’ll continue to follow this topic closely with you in future updates.
We’d love to hear from you! Tell us what you’re planning to print in the main comments section! And send us print request files to info AT printm3d.com. 
Thanks again from The M3D Team.
 Here are a few of our most recent prints.

----------

